# James Bond setup



## Damon (Aug 23, 2011)

Greetings everyone! 

I am making a custom setup for a bedroom home theater that is hidden when not in use. I am looking for a controller to operate the linear actuators 12v and LED lighting 12v independantly from any a/v system. I would like the system to open and close via a hard wired switch (no remotes) turning on and off the actuators and turning the led lights on and off. Hopefully all of this being controlled by a biometric thumb print device, so the controller will receive its cue to turn on and off from an outside switch.

I know the answer is somewhere in this forum but after a few hours of looking, I realized i dont know what I am looking for. I think it is some kind of switcher, but its not a/v.

So I am looking for a controller that will extend 4 12volt actuators, and dim up the led lights to full bright,with the press of a single hard wired button. After the system is setup there will no need for future changes so a basic controller will work.

So the question is.....what am I looking for?

Thank you in advance for your assistance! :help:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Damon said:


> Greetings everyone!
> 
> I am making a custom setup for a bedroom home theater that is hidden when not in use. I am looking for a controller to operate the linear actuators 12v and LED lighting 12v independantly from any a/v system. I would like the system to open and close via a hard wired switch (no remotes) turning on and off the actuators and turning the led lights on and off. Hopefully all of this being controlled by a biometric thumb print device, so the controller will receive its cue to turn on and off from an outside switch.
> 
> ...


Welcome to home theater shack. Pretty cool idea. Remotes are the easiest solution but let us know what you find for a wired solution. I would start by researching home automation solutions.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Well for one I like this batman-shakespeare-bust But try this,search eBay using "Fingerprint Biometric Reader" find a cheap deadbolt system and use the internal parts in a DIY enclosure. Here are some more leads at Hackaday.com the second page shows a common Bio deadbolt disassembly picture. After your "Bond" actuator you might find a home automation remote that supports macros like Insteon and wire it hidden in a cabinet directly to your super cool switch so you can bypass unsightly wires too. I look forward to seeing your solution.


----------



## m R g S r (Feb 4, 2012)

Did you come up with a solution? 
You could use a regular 110-120V switch to a 120V magnetic contactor, then supply the 12V actuators with a 12V power supply.


----------

